# Noooo... my JBL regulator doesnt fit a Fire Extinguisher!



## Aeropars (1 May 2008)

Any ideas on what I can do about this? Is ther an adaptor or something i can do?

The screw on sleve fits fine but the bit that actually inserts into the bottle is very slightly too large. Any ideas? 

I didnt realise the JBL regulator would be any different to a standard regulator.

LEe


----------



## JamesM (1 May 2008)

I'm not sure, but maybe you need one of these? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1942

Email them to ask if its the right one beforehand though!


----------



## George Farmer (2 May 2008)

Apparently you can get it to fit by reducing the diameter of the male part of the reg with emery cloth.

I'm sure JamesC explained how somwhere...  Hopefully he'll chime in here.


----------



## Aeropars (2 May 2008)

Really?! Excellent! It is literally a 10th of a ml out but didnt want to go modding it if it was unsafe.


----------



## JamesC (2 May 2008)

Yep, just file it down a bit. I've pasted in the following from another post:


The JBL regulator is slightly oversize for a fire extinguisher (which has an
international std neck on it). All you need to do is take the O-ring off the
regulator (carefully!) & have at it with some 120 Grit Wet & dry sandpaper -
takes about 10-15 minutes just to take enough off for it to fit. Get a fire 
extinguisher, try & fit the regulator & you'll see what I mean & which bit you
need to "adjust". The threaded collar that you tighten up onto the bottle
fits fine - its the bit inside this that doesn't go inside the extinguisher neck
properly. My tip for the day is to buy yourself some spare O-rings if you
don't have any!

Its the O-ring that makes the seal anyway ( a tiny smear of vaseline is a
good idea on the rubber) so don't worry about doing it & the thing still
works fine on the std JBL bottle - I still use mine for a couple of days
here & there everytime I run out of the main bottle. You'll take the chrome
off the nose of the regulator obviously but that is no matter - underneath
its brass as would be expected & you don't see the bit you need to adjust.
Lord alone knows why JBL made the thing slightly oversize - probably to make
sure we had to use their hideously overpriced CO2 I expect!


----------



## Aeropars (2 May 2008)

THanks for that James,

Any idea where to get spare 'O' Rings?


----------



## JamesC (2 May 2008)

A JBL stockist can probably get them for you or you could do want I did and email JBL in Germany and ask them very nicely where you are able to purchase them as you've broken the one you have. They offered to send me some FOC which I gladly accepted. Fantastic customer service.

I know some people moan about JBL but I think they are great. Had my regulator coming on four years now and it has performed faultlessly. One thing I love about it is these O rings. Great idea as it means you only have to tighten up the regulator to the CO2 bottle with your fingers with no worry of any leaks.

James


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 May 2008)

I know george uses the JBL reg etc along with loads of other JBL stuff, what i've seen and used of it it all seems real good quality.


----------



## Aeropars (2 May 2008)

Yeah, can't fault the build quality. I emailed them when my PH probe went belly up 2 months after buying it and they sent me a replacement along with a kilo of different fish foods for my troubles! Quality.


----------



## George Farmer (2 May 2008)

Yep, JBL are good IME.

They just need to sort out their liquid fert range now...


----------



## Arana (2 May 2008)

i have 2 JBL regs working fine on 2kg FE's and iv'e never needed to modify them :?


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 May 2008)

I've got a JBL Easy 2 CO2 kit with the disposable bottles and solenoid and it's been great for me.  Got it set up with a beetle counter now on the side so the bubble rate can be counted dead easily.  Certainly been impressed with JBL, except the diffuser tower thing they include with the kit...


----------



## davideyre (7 May 2008)

just for the record, my aquamedic regulator also was slightly too big, removed the rubber o-ring, sanded it down, replaced the o-ring and it works like a treat.


----------

